# vouch for great white peptides?



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Board sponsors -> here


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 21, 2012)

You better hope you don't get banned for sponsoring a non sponsored on here bro.


----------



## gamma (Mar 21, 2012)

getting banned is a little over broad don't ya think ?
 i dont know what to tell you  but check this out it may help  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...ur-favorite-place-serms-clomid-nolva-hcg.html


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

Since peptides for research are legal... I don't see any reason he couldn't discuss it in open forum.  I haven't heard any feedback on them to be honest with you.. They sponsor on another board that I rep Labpe on.. but I never see posts about them.  

A couple Peptides sponsors on this forum have more than stellar feedback.  Why not stick with one of them?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 21, 2012)

This is not something you want to find the best deal on. Too much fake/under dosed shit. Stick with someone on here who has great feedback and call it a day. I'm to the point where I don't feel like I want to skimp on gear/peps or anything the like. Too risky. Why not go with someone reputable and well known for a little extra dough. But on the other hand you'll never see me buying overpriced shit. There is a fine line.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> This is not something you want to find the best deal on. Too much fake/under dosed shit. Stick with someone on here who has great feedback and call it a day. I'm to the point where I don't feel like I want to skimp on gear/peps or anything the like. Too risky. Why not go with someone reputable and well known for a little extra dough. But on the other hand you'll never see me buying overpriced shit. There is a fine line.



^^This exactly^^


----------



## Hell (Mar 21, 2012)

Never used their peptides but their research chems were good and fast shipping also.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 21, 2012)

i dont seem them being much cheaper then anywhere else when i visited their site


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 21, 2012)

they get my full endorsement...and i don't throw my endorsements of companies around loosely


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

As always, our board sponsors are 100% safe. Check em out.


----------

